# Firmware kinda broke Bluetooth



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The connect feature for 3rd party devices seems to be gone. You have pair the device again if it is not connected.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not bluetooth related, but FYI I have USB-C <--> ethernet converter that continued to work fine following firmware upgrade.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

My bluetooth mouse still connected. You say there is no connect feature yet you say you pair a device not connected?


----------



## Teeeevo (Jul 8, 2021)

Is this why I cannot pair my TS4K with my harmony hub? Wonderful. The TS4K can see the Harmony Hub, but any time I try to pair it I get a message "cannot pair" or "unable to pair".


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Teeeevo said:


> Is this why I cannot pair my TS4K with my harmony hub? Wonderful. The TS4K can see the Harmony Hub, but any time I try to pair it I get a message "cannot pair" or "unable to pair".


My TS4K works great with my Harmony Hub/Remote since day 1.....

It is a pain to find, but you have to start the pairing process from the Logitech app(if I remember correctly, it has been a while since I did it).


----------

